

Ask YC: What is the yc news algorithm? - jonnytran

I've recently seen a post on yc news reach #5 of the front page with only 3 points and 2 comments, each comment with no more than 2 points.  What makes such a submission reach the front page?  Human editors?  Inconceivably high karma of the submitter?  Or is there something more interesting going on here?
======
pchristensen
PG answered this a while ago. I actually found it referenced in a thread from
the last time someone asked.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=38704>

~~~
jonnytran
thanks

